

Rural Ohio Internet Options? - DarthMark

I'm planning to buy some farmland in Rural Ohio in a few years (not exactly sure where yet.)  Anyway, I'm wondering how good the various out-in-the-sticks internet options are now?  I'm thinking I will mainly have access to satellite, maybe 3G.  I mainly need to be able to do web, email, ssh, plus vpn/remote desktop to work.<p>Any ideas would be appreciated, thanks.
======
cpr
Just how rural?

We've got a 100 acre farm in Scio, Ohio, which is pretty rural, but we were
still able to get Verizon DSL. Admittedly, it's on the low end of the speed
spectrum (600-800Kb down), but it does work. And we're at least 2 miles from
any phone facility; I think there's a remote "head end" (wrong industry but
you get the idea) out there somewhere supporting these remote houses.

